# Any Arowana experts?



## sunsunsun (May 18, 2009)

If you were moving to a new house what procedures would you do in transferring an aro?


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

you mean taking the arowana out? transporting him? getting the tank ready? settling him in?


----------



## sunsunsun (May 18, 2009)

yea thats it.


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

im assuming you're moving within the province and not taking a flight. depending on how long the trip is, size of tank, size of aro, spare tanks, filtration, some lengths may vary. a week prior to the move, you should change the feeding down to once a day.

*taking the arowana out:*
you'll need a large plastic tote (http://www.duntonfarms.com/projects/toilet/toilet_061906_01.jpg). a large plastic bag (can be picked up at lfs, not the thin garbage/grocery bags). and a battery powered air pump.

drain the water into the tote until 1/4 full. then drain the water in the tank until there's only about 5 inches left. then you can bag the fish with your hands without worrying about it flying out of the tank. do not use a net. bag the aro, move it into the tote, and release the water and the aro. the tote should be 1/2 - 3/4 full of tank water. stick the battery operated pump with airstone in and close the lid. move into truck and disassemble tank. keep as much tank water if possible for when you setup the tank again. drain the water out of the filters, they will go stale with anaerobic bacterial in a few hours.

*transporting arowana in car:*
keep lid of tote tight, the aro will jump occasionally. make sure air pump is working. refrain from opening the lid during transportation.

*getting tank ready:*
ideally a friend could babysit your arowana before moving. even better would be if you'd have another tank already setup in the new house. otherwise, setup the tank, fill in 1/4 new water, get filters running. open the lid of the tote and immediately pour in a 2 buckets of new water and some amquel. drip acclimatize the aro and move excess water into the tank. repeat this for a good 1-2 hours.

*settling him in:*
bag the aro in the tote and place the bag into the tank and release. the water level in the tank should still be at about 1/4. add new water to tank after an hour. do so in time intervals until tank is about half full. fill in another 1/4 the next day, and another 1/4 the following.

this is the way i normally do it. i'm sure others have different methods/perspectives on doing things.
i suggest however, that you do not use chemicals to put your arowana into temporary sleep. and you do not transport the aro in a bag because of this http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5350.


----------



## sunsunsun (May 18, 2009)

Thanks for the info. My uncles Super Red Aro passed away after he moved into the new tank. I was just trying to find out how other people did it and the possible cause of its death which i believe it to be. The aro being in the bag for too long, and it was added to a tank with 100% new water without acclimatizing it.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

agree with aeri dont use bags arowana can rip through like this


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

it depends on the size of the fish...

if your fish that is 2ft+, its best to put it into temporary sleep. Safer for the person who transport it and lesser stress on the fish

I got whack by a 2.5ft tiger shovelnose in the face, and it isn't pretty..


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

any update how did the transport go?


----------



## sunsunsun (May 18, 2009)

shark said:


> any update how did the transport go?


Oh the Aro passed away before i put this post up . Uncle didnt transport it properly and acclimate it. I was just helping him gather info on how to transport it next time as well as figuring out what caused its death.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

oh i am sorry to hear that it was a super red? wow thats a expensive one my regards


----------



## sunsunsun (May 18, 2009)

yea =/ i believe he bought it for $3000 at that dragon king store i believe? the one on steeles? hes been sad for days now


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

mmm..that's too bad. research always helps. nitrogen cycle/establishing the tank are basics to understand before throwing that kind of money into fish like that. you'll get more information with regards to the care of an arowana on this website http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=110.


----------

